# Caught boss cheating at work



## doubleg (Aug 10, 2016)

n


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have caught every boss I had, cheating. I kept my mouth shut even though I knew both spouses of the cheaters. I called it job security.


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Vinnydee said:


> I have caught every boss I had, cheating. I kept my mouth shut even though I knew both spouses of the cheaters. I called it job security.


Very good point. Eventually they'll get caught, or something will blow up in their face. Just stay out of it, and know that you have leverage against them. Could do wonders for your career!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow, you work with some high quality people. Lucky you....


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Two things going on:

1), If you caught your boss (or anyone else at work) in an inappropriate but consensual interaction with anyone else, I'd put it in the "mind your own business" category. 

2), In this case though she said he offered her a promotion in return for sex. That is a whole different kettle of fish and likely counts as illegal sexual harassment. 

Is this a large or small company?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Talk to a lawyer. I'm serious. Who knows what your boss is capable of. He doesn't sound the most ethical. You probably would be smart to preempt him and go to HR. But first talk to a lawyer.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

doubleg said:


> she actually admitted to me Frank promised her a promotion if he could have her. Flabbergasted, I asked her why she would she would debase herself like that. Then she said with cunnilingus, the man does all the work.


 Wow, why was I not surprised that this post was heading there? LOL!!!!


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

doubleg said:


> Hi. I came here because I caught my boss in a compromising position and I don't know what to do. Here's the background to what happened. I've been working at this company for a few years, and I've got to know my boss "Frank." Frank is married with three children. Now I've noticed Frank has been spending more time with "Julia." Now Julia is a very pretty young woman. So I walked into Frank's office a few days ago, needing help with a minor matter. When I peeked into his office, the first thing I saw was Julia sitting on his desk. When I walked in, I saw Frank's head pop out from between Julia's legs! They were both extremely embarrassed, and Frank told me keep quiet and forget what I saw. I was going to, but then I bumped into Julia the next day, and she actually admitted to me Frank promised her a promotion if he could have her. Flabbergasted, I asked her why she would she would debase herself like that. Then she said with cunnilingus, the man does all the work.:surprise: I am so confused about what to do now, I need some advice.


Sounds like your wife’s fantasy, cunnilingus at work. Or is that really your fantasy?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/189874-my-wife-wants-sex-fantasy-reality.html


----------



## doubleg (Aug 10, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Two things going on:
> 
> 1), If you caught your boss (or anyone else at work) in an inappropriate but consensual interaction with anyone else, I'd put it in the "mind your own business" category.
> 
> ...


Actually, when I talked to Julia about this, she said she initiated the, um, "relationship." So I don't know if sexual harassment rules apply here.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ask you boss for a promotion. Now is the best time.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Ask you boss for a promotion. Now is the best time.


Really? But what if Frank asks doubleg to do a Julia on him to get that promotion?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't do anything, Don't tell your wife, friends anybody...unless you want to be fired. I'd just start looking for another job. A guy like that is definitely not going to be fair to you.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

At least what I work it would certainly be strongly against company policy an maybe illegal. The affair isn't illegal, but trading promotions for sex probably is. It puts pressure on other women to engage in sexual activity, and puts men like you at a disadvantage in the company.

That said, probably the best response is to do nothing, but its not clear. 





doubleg said:


> Actually, when I talked to Julia about this, she said she initiated the, um,
> "relationship." So I don't know if sexual harassment rules apply here.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

doubleg said:


> Actually, when I talked to Julia about this, she said she initiated the, um, "relationship." So I don't know if sexual harassment rules apply here.


Doesn't matter if she initiated it. A "quid pro quo" arrangement is the most severe variety of sexual harassment. Your boss is a tremendous legal liability to your company. 

You should check your employee manual. You likely have an obligation to report it if you observed it or know about it.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Really? But what if Frank asks doubleg to do a Julia on him to get that promotion?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

doubleg said:


> Actually, when I talked to Julia about this, she said she initiated the, um, "relationship." So I don't know if sexual harassment rules apply here.


Yes, sexual harassment still applies. As her boss, he can still use his authority to harm her if she tries to stop the relationship. Any sexual relationship between a boss and a subordinate is considered sexual harassment.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its very dangerous ground, but I don't think any relationship is harassment, if there is no implied threat / reward. Most companies have policies that employees need to not have relationships with direct reports and will move people if a relationship develops 




EleGirl said:


> Yes, sexual harassment still applies. As her boss, he can still use his authority to harm her if she tries to stop the relationship. Any sexual relationship between a boss and a subordinate is considered sexual harassment.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Really? But what if Frank asks doubleg to do a Julia on him to get that promotion?


She walks in with her phone recording and she wins either way. If he says "No" then off to HR, if he says "Yes" then she has a new job with more money and no Frank for a boss and if he says "Yes, as long as you ....." then she takes the recording to HR and might end up with Franks job 'cos he won't be in it for long. :smile2:


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

I work for a subsidiary of a large company. The CEO of the parent company got caught having sex with an employee who was also the wife of another employee. This guy has no conscience. Not only did he not resign, the board didn't remove him. He divorced his wife and immediately married the other guy's wife.

What pisses me off is this ***** cheated on her husband, got divorced and is now a millionaire. She can literally do anything she wants now. This is why I don't believe in karma. A lot of people in our company think he will try to run for Governor one day. Hopefully this prevents it from happening.


----------



## smi11ie (Apr 21, 2016)

What a *********. The fact is that this stuff goes on all the time. When I worked in call centres as a student you wouldn't believe......The truth is people get off on the power. It's just a big game. The problem is that you are trapped in a secret now and you don't want to be. I actually agree with the poster who suggest you use it to get advancement. You could grass him up, however you might not be trusted. It's a difficult one. If you are good friends with his wife you should tell only her.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

If you decide to report it to HR, or anywhere else, I hope you've got more proof than simply your word against theirs. If you don't, its likely a career ending event. Do it at your own peril.



.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

...................


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Vinnydee said:


> I have caught every boss I had, cheating. I kept my mouth shut even though I knew both spouses of the cheaters. I called it job security.


*Or you could always snap some provocative cellphone pics and then anonymously forward them on to the company HR Department!

CEO's just love dealing with people like that in their chain of command!*


----------

